# Takisawa Toolroom Lathe GEAR HEAD MACHINE TORNO 13X 30 " METRIC/INCH - $3295 (Sacramento, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Jul 18, 2018)

https://sacramento.craigslist.org/tls/d/takisawa-toolroom-lathe-gear/6639604936.html


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 19, 2018)

Is that a good price for that? I don't see any tooling 
m


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 19, 2018)

The phone number leads to Plaza Machinery  https://plaza-machines.myshopify.com/

 I'd say that's a decent price, I liked the Takisawa we had. If it only comes with the chuck, then there's another grand or two to tool it


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 19, 2018)

MrWhoopee said:


> https://sacramento.craigslist.org/tls/d/takisawa-toolroom-lathe-gear/6639604936.html
> 
> View attachment 272250


From a friend:
-------------
The phone number in the Craig's List ad matches these threads.

https://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/general/ct-mill-allen-babin-latool-307579/

https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!topic/rec.crafts.metalworking/qabsRIgg4Lc

And related to this:

https://plaza-machines.myshopify.com
--------------
Caveat Emptor!


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 19, 2018)

Also I believe plaza-machines bears no relation to plaza machinery which was a reputable outfit run by a man named Joe who recently passed- I think his son may have taken over the business-?
mark
ps edit: yes I was correct, Plaza Machinery is in Bethel, Vt. and is now run by the son Vinnie Bergamo


----------

